# Symtoms of food poisoning?



## asparky (Oct 13, 2015)

I don't know if just a coincidence but after smoking some rabbit the night before I woke up the next morning feeling run down and just bad feeling headache, no energy. etc. my wife didn't eat any and was fine..

That night and the next night, I had headache chills,uncontrolled shaking, cold clammy profuse sweats, cramps, diarrhea, aches, pains,  headache, no energy, But no nausea or vomiting... I basically slept for 2 days.  There are no flu going around here,  And I hadn't been around anyone for days, and I rarely am sick. 4 days later I'm feeling ok.

I brined the rabbit for 6 hours with cure and spices, I smoked the rabbit @ about 200 degrees for several hours on my traeger.

If it wasn't food poisoning I don't have any idea what it was. I've been smoking game and meat since the late 60's and never have had a problem.

maybe too much reading about the dangers of smoking your own food lately LOL

My reason for the post is trying to tell the differences between food poisoning and flu type symptoms. The vomiting and nausea may be the key.

Thanks

asparky


----------



## asparky (Oct 13, 2015)

I probably should have posted this in the food safety forum, which I just found..

feel free to move it if you like

asparky


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 13, 2015)

It could be.

How was the rabbit?


----------



## dward51 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sounds like rabbit fever symptoms (Tularemia is the correct name).  Exposure to the bacteria could be from the initial processing if the meat was infected.  If it is, you will need an antibiotic to treat it.  It's easy to treat, but untreated it can be fatal in some cases.


----------



## disco (Oct 13, 2015)

If you think you have food poisoning, you really should contact your local health officials. You may believe it is the rabbit but it might be something sold from a store like lettuce, hamburger, etc. Only by reporting are clusters identified allowing health officials to track down what caused it and protect the public. If it was just you from the rabbit, great. If not, reporting may help save others from illness.

Disco


----------



## dummy que (Oct 13, 2015)

got the lowdown on genaric food poisoning from E.R. doc after contracting what i thought was prime case of food poisioning  will start 6to8 hrs.after meal and will end in about 24hrs. found out that exstream heat and the flu is a motor plucker  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    remember thouse from ohio it`s yes on 1 no on2 yes on 3 thank you


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 13, 2015)

Here is some info...http://www.foodsafety.gov/poisoning/symptoms/symptoms.html

Your Brine and Hot Smoking procedure is inline with preventing food poisoning. I have had food poisoning before from Salmonella...It was pretty specific to starting 5 hours after dinner with Abdominal Cramps, Projectile Vomiting followed a couple hours later by the worst Diarrhea I have ever had. Slept a couple days on the bathroom floor because of the frequency and urgency of getting there from the bedroom. No specific treatment but hydrate and let it pass...JJ


----------



## asparky (Oct 14, 2015)

Atomic the rabbit was wonderful

Dward, I read on that, and the Merck vet Manual says its extremely rare in domestic animals

I'm feeling great now, best in a long time with all the sleep and all.. I lost 12# but have been on a diet and had gained back a lot of weight after going on a fishing trip to Canada in Aug I never got back on the diet. So looking at that as a plus LOL

My wife came down with a mild case of what I had and she didn't eat any of the rabbit and it was several days after I got feeling alive again, so guessing I gave it to her

So its a mystery, I'm sure I will be super diligent on my butchering, processing and smoking even though I've been doing smoking for almost 50 years and don't think I ever had any illness from it

I'm thinking it was just the flu. I did freeze some of the smoked rabbit as I usually make 3 at a time and like to pull some out and snack on it. If I get sick again I'll have to rethink it. I probably will bring it up to a higher than safe heat just to be safe

Thanks for the input

Asparky


----------



## dward51 (Oct 14, 2015)

Sounds like it was a virus after all.  Glad to hear you are both better.


----------

